# DeadSpider's Dance, and Yard Pic's



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

*Dance last Saturday... *http://tinyurl.com/yxztp7

*Yard Halloween Night.*.. http://tinyurl.com/yczssp

*I am tired. - but all went well. It's been a crazy 2 weeks leading to Halloween; *
*with bad timing -took a trip to Kansas City (not my idea)
*was in the hospital, 
*my best friend who helps put the dance together with me ended up in 
hospital too (separate reasons) so she couldn't help me

*.....and somehow pulled off the dance, and yard... Time for rest.... well, it will be....after packing everything back up and putting into it all into the storage room.*


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice work DS!!! Wow the dance and then a yard display. Your a very busy person! You deserve a rest for sure. Great Job on both!!!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Absolutely amazing... I am still in shock from your winged demon creatures and those book shelves... your work is an inspiration for me and I'm sure MANY others. I might have to have a go at making one of those creatures.... It may turn out looking like a dog though!

The dance and display looks to be a real big hit in those photos. Keep up the AMAZING work!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanx.

Johnny when you decide to make your very own winged crittters just let me know and I will help you along.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

im still amazed great job


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Wonderful! I am in love with your witch kitchen detailing =).


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I agree...I still can't believe those were once metal cabinets.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Great work DeadSpider..I agree with Dr. Morbius about the cabinets, you should do a how-to on just those.
Just one thing though-You gave away DORITOS?????? Was it Mexican Halloween in Canada???


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

WOW just WOW


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Maybe I missed something. Did you set up the entire thing at one place to have a dance, and then put everything in your yard for halloween? If you did, that is a tremendous amount of work. 

I won't comment on your vast prop building and painting skills ( okay, maybe I will they are fantastic). I want to comment on the lighting. Again it looks phenominal. Lighting changes the whole look of the place. 

You done good DS.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow deadspider, that really turned out great!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I was looking forward to seeing the witch display with the lighting. Really great stuff! THe yard lighting looks fantastic as well!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Great stuff - your standing spooks and the little bat wing guys are really, really good


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

The whole "kitchen" display looks great. Love the wingy guys... great job!


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

Did you make the "Good Witch" items yourself?

In my opinion, you are one of the best on this site at what you do. Keep up the inspiring work!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I dig the witch kitchen! everything looked great.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow guys n gals. Thanx for all the kind words. 

-Yes, I gave away Doritos... after I ran out of treat bags I had to open the Dorito box. So I guess it was Mexican Halloween. lol :googly:

-The witch shelves do have a sort of brief photo how to attached, it is posted in the props pages here: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=4107

-Yes, I did a dance across town, partied all nite, got up after i think 3 hours sleep and took everything down packed it all up drove it all back home (between soccer games with the kids) rested up monday while the kids were at school, tried to catch up on "mom duties" all afternoon monday and then scrambled to set up most of my own yard, still attempting to set up lighting and fog chiller as TOTers arrived tuesday eve.

...whew...

-Yep, the GoodWitch Brand is all my own. The bottles and cans are really FAR too detailed but I did it just for me. They have instructions and warnings on them too. I have label templates saved in a program and I can quickly print out new ones.

Again, thanx so much everyone.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

Fantastic work, DeadSpider!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I really expected exactly what I saw in those pics Dead Spider. When you showed us a glimpse of those shelves in chat that night, I knew we had an artist in our midst. Well done, well done indeed.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow.....Great Job DS!!!!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Vlad said:


> I really expected exactly what I saw in those pics Dead Spider. When you showed us a glimpse of those shelves in chat that night, I knew we had an artist in our midst. Well done, well done indeed.


awe thanx Vlad!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Awesome. I wonder what the party invites looked like.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Funny you should mention that DT... We didn't do invites at all this year or last, and still had a full house. Everyone just expects the party to happen. While I like invites... this way was cheaper. haha. 

I was fearing we would have a bunch of people show we didnt know, but there are only 4 people that we couldnt place... costumes makes that even trickier.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Superb, you are one very talented person.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very impressive work DeadSpider. Great detail!


----------

